# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Narcose dreumes

## Faulhaber

Hallo,

Onze zoon van 1 jaar en 4 maanden heeft in februari een kijkoperatie gehad aan zijn urineleider. Vernauwing weggeknipt en een paar overbodige kleppen weggehaald. Hij is volledig onder narcose geweest. 

Sindsdien komt hij elke nacht weer en drinkt hij een fles leeg (ong. 280 ml). Is dit herkenbaar en kan dit de gevolgen zijn van de narcose?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Hoe gaat het nu met je zoon? De post is al van een tijd geleden, jammer dat je van niemand antwoord op je vraag hebt gehad.

liefs,

----------

